
Startups Embrace Arbitration to Settle Workplace Disputes - dhimes
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/business/dealbook/start-ups-embrace-arbitration-to-settle-workplace-disputes.html
======
dhimes
Another example of a "tragedy of the commons" situation.

